# Unboxing and review of the Flygrip for the Note 2



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

This thing is required for a phone as large as the note 2. Check out the video review and if you have the money to spend, go for it. Really has made life with the note simpler. I don't have to worry about dropping it.

http://www.examiner.com/article/unboxing-flygrip-kickstand-and-one-handed-phone-grip


----------



## jsms0905 (Sep 17, 2011)

snapz54 said:


> This thing is required for a phone as large as the note 2. Check out the video review and if you have the money to spend, go for it. Really has made life with the note simpler. I don't have to worry about dropping it.
> 
> http://www.examiner....nded-phone-grip


sorry i dont mean to bash because i know a lot of people will like it but to me that is the most grossest thing i have ever seen for a phone and for that price?


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

Id rather get a case with a kick stand

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2swizzle (Dec 23, 2011)

This thing is way over priced!!!


----------



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

I was with you guys, but then I tried the thing, it changes your experience holding and using the phone. Over the life of the phone it's probably 1/2 a penny a day to own this thing. No joke, it's more than a kickstand. A completely secure grip when the phone costs 700 dollars retail is important for me.


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well at least they have great names for them?! "Ravishing Red" :Warrior White" and "Yelling Yellow" which is fitting since it is a very loud color! haha


----------



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think I forgot to mention, it comes in three different sizes based on your finger size. There is a sizing chart that uses a quarter for reference. You get the perfect fit, mine is snug enough, I can pretty much let my arm go limp without worry of it falling.


----------

